# Maintaining a Moss Wall



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it just the Christmas Moss wall? If it is I would say you can trim it inside the tank and take out wahts floating around. Not sure how you would do it with plants in the tank though.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

trim it in the tank....and turn the filter off :icon_smil 
if you trim it slowly you should be able to clean up most of your mess...

i had a java moss wall and when i needed to trim it , i just pulled moss right off it


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I've never had a moss wall, but Mr.B posted in a thread that the best way to trim moss was to trim a little at a time off the top. Then in a few weeks trim a little more.
I tried it and my moss has never looked better.:icon_smil


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I can probably turn the filter off. Rest a net under the portion I'm trimming and scoop it out as needed. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## andrew14 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you have a picture of your moss wall? I'm interested...


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

he sold iit but it should be in this journal, i just started a moss wall yesterday =D what i always wanted when i started the hobby at november\


----------

